# Solved: Driver needed for Mat****a UJ-841S help !!



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

My friend has a Toshiba Satellite A100-SK4 running Win XP sp2
The dvd writer no long appears in my computer and shows with a ? mark.
Tried reloading the driver but windows cannot find a suitable driver.
Tried searching willynilly on the net with no results.
By the way said FRIEND has misplaced the recovery CD.
Any chance that anyone knows where a person can find this driver. Please don't say Toshiba because this PC doesn't appear on the Toshiba support website. (Was purchased Sept 06)

Thanks for any help you give.


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

Bump?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Windows supplies the driver. What does it say besides the question mark? Right click and choose properties.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Is the system restore partition still intact? If so I believe you can press the zero (0) key on the keyboard when you first start up and do a complete system restore. I just did this with my A105 a week ago and it restore the computer to factory settings. I purchased mine about the same time frame. If you can do this it will restore teh correct drivers and windows files.


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Dusty, I am not at that PC right now, but I will try that. Did it overwrite the data files on the PC as well? ie complete format?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

As said, you do NOT need any drivers for it (I have one on my machine).
Tell him to delete it in device manager and let windows install it again.
If that does not work, get back to us.
There is a well known registry hack to fix this sort of problem, but it is after 1am here and I'm going to bed.


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi, thanks for the info, I think I need the hack then maybe because I have deleted it and let windows reinstall with the same result.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try this : http://www.theeldergeek.com/restore_missing_cd_or_dvd_drive.htm


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you all very much for your help ! Daves solution as usual solved the problem.
Marking this post solved.
DF


----------

